

8 things you can do with a proxy - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2008/10/08/8-things-you-can-do-with-a-proxy.aspx

======
quasimojo
using a proxy to block ads is still the way to go, far better than adblock. i
use privoxy for this.

the big win is that every browser on your system now gets the same level of
adblocking.

